# Solved: camera shuts off when attached to usb



## soundecology (Feb 28, 2007)

This may or may not be related to the camera, but maybe someone has had the same experience. When I plug my camera into the USB port, it shuts off and is not recognized. I downloaded some photos just the other day with no problems. I've not installed anything new and avast! hasn't turned up anything unusual. I did also try plugging into my second port with no luck. Additional information...my mouse and printer are working fine in either port, though when I plug in my memory stick, it also is not recognized. Any thoughts would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## telecom69 (Oct 12, 2001)

The usual way to do this is to plug the camera in to the usb and then turn on the camera,do not plug the camera in whilst it is on .....


----------



## soundecology (Feb 28, 2007)

I've been using this camera with this computer for roughly three years and have never experienced this before whether the camera is turned on before or after. If it is turned on after being plugged in it comes on briefly then turns off, but when I unplug it, it comes back on.


----------



## telecom69 (Oct 12, 2001)

The only thing I can suggest is that you try with a different camera,this will then rule out if its a problem with the camera or computer ...for what its worth Im guessing the camera might be faulty after 3 years ....


----------



## soundecology (Feb 28, 2007)

Definately not the camera. Works fine on my other computer. It appears after some further troubleshooting it may be that there is an issue with my usb ports. They also don't seem to recognize my memory stick, but it's funny that my mouse and printer are working fine.


----------



## telecom69 (Oct 12, 2001)

Only other thing I can think of now is that the camera drivers have somehow got corrupted for that computer,its just a thought .......


----------



## xgerryx (May 16, 2003)

What OS, XP or Vista ?
Maybe try going to device manager and uninstalling camera drivers and reinstalling.


----------



## xgerryx (May 16, 2003)

Just read your post in the malware forum, It might pay to wait until they give you advice.


----------



## soundecology (Feb 28, 2007)

Yea, after finding that my memory stick isn't recognized either, I thought it might be important to look at nonfunctioning ports. It is still odd that the mouse and printer work though.


----------

